# Crawler harnesses



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Well I recently moved up to Marblehead and looking at the lake every day has really gotten my cabin fever to flair up. So, I went to Erie Outfitters and Fisherman’s Wharf to get some harness supplies. Here’s what I’ve created so far! If any of you have started tying I’m open to new blade ideas and bead patterns!


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

The buying bug is just starting. Lol
Try pink n antifreeze backs


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I see all the popular Three D harnesses are out of stock. Kudos’ to you tying your own. They look good.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those should work just fine. Tips-Looks like you know, but begs to be repeated,try to keep your bead <colors> "close"(in contrast) to those of the blades, don't be afraid to mix/alternate bead colors. For Erie, use larger(#5 and up) blades for single blade harnesses, smaller(3or 4's for doubles). Try some plain blades with additions(Cheaper!)-add "permanent marker"' colors as desired Or reflective tapes(clear coat them with simple nail polish) after applying tape, helps seal/keep the tape on. I use "bait holder" hooks(like the "sickle" shaped ones). Use stamped/formed/folded clevis's, or plastic, for mono leaders. The drilled(round) wire ones 'will' eventually cut your leaders after prolonged use(from personal experience). And everyone knows this but "Always" keep a bow in the rod when reeling a troll hooked fish in-reel steady, NO rod pumping(dropping back the rod on pumps gives the fish enough slack to come unbuttoned!)


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

looks good and should catch fish


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahaah the terminater my ultimate harness all glass beads, wire, its heavy and is great for drifting . drags the bott real well hahah when fish slam this ya really want your drag set right


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

And, always make at least two. If not it will be the hottest color pattern you have ever used and you will surely lose it!
If I were I walleye I would more than likely eat all of those.
Nice work!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks good, that perch blade (middle) with red beads has always been a good one.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Tie up a few single hook small brass blade with 4 small red beads for Mayfly season.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ll take two of each, looks like you got a good start. nice job.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Another tip(reducing cost)-get your beads from "craft" stores(even Wmarts craft department)!!
Huge selection for "cheap". Blades at winter fishing shows!


----------

